# Mysterious things I've always wondered about



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

In all my years of playing guitar there seems to be some things I've always wondered about. One thing I've always wondered about is why is it so much easier to bend the B string? You'd think the E would be easier to bend, on mine they're .009 as compared to the B at .011, but the B bends much easier for some reason.

Anyone else have other mysterious things?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

perhaps because it is easier to grab and hold with your fingers when bending...I know the strings usually follow the radius of the fretboard so that makes sense I suppose.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Because it's tuned lower to B, not E. Try turning your high E string down to B too, then see which string is easier to bend (the 9 or the 11 gauge )


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i have to agree with guitaristZ on this one.... the b string is alot easyer to grab on to and even though the E is a small gauge it is also still tighter


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Because it's tuned lower to B, not E. Try turning your high E string down to B too, then see which string is easier to bend (the 9 or the 11 gauge )


Nailed it.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

actually its because the b string is not as popular as the E string, and less self esteem, thus it is easier to bend to your will!!!


----------

